# [Solved] Galaxy S3 I535 no service after rom install



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

First off let me thank anyone who has any suggestions on the topic. So i made a nandroid backup but i didnt know anything about an efs folder backup so now my phone cant make calls receive calls or make texts. The status says network searching for service mobile network type unknown:0 service state out of service and my PRL version is 0. my baseband version is i535vrlf2. So i have tryed using oden but my phone does not like to play well with my phone allways having problems with a pit file.I have tryed *2767*3855# in my dialer and it said mobile network not available. Im not sure if getting a new sim would get my service back or not please help. I have also tryed to restore my nandroid backup but it wont work for some reason. Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to gs3 section. hopefully someone will help you there.


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks : ]


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/32397-[TUTORIAL]-IMEI---Backup-NV-with-QPST---US-Variants

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

well i think that might have fixed everything!!! thanks alot blaineevans!!!


----------

